# Glasgow meet - Sunday 18th October



## OCDMike

Folks,

I'm popping up a new thread for this, as requested, rather than leaving it on the end of the last thread! :thumb:

******************************

Event: Open/Demo Day/Meet
Date: Sunday 11th October - From 10am - *EDIT: CHANGED TO Sunday 18th October*
Location: Premises of Carwashnwax/Chemical Guys UK - Glasgow

Address: Unit 7 Flemington Ind Estate 
Cambuslang
Glasgow 
G72 7TN

******************************

This may be the last one for this year!


----------



## caledonia

I wish people would consult other. Prior.
The unit is already booked that day.
Sorry Mike.


----------



## badly_dubbed

should be there on the 18th 

as gordon stated we are using the unit on the 11th


----------



## Dave KG

Sounds good, hopefully be along for a little while for this meet as will be down Glasgow way that weekend anyway


----------



## Will-S

I'm going to make sure I attend this one, too. 


Look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## ross-1888

im curious as to who asked to pop this up. i spoke to david about possibly having a meet up near november. anyways no matter. Just a little bit of advice for this one mike. Make sure you have a plan for what going to happen and who is going to be putting on the demos


----------



## Leodhasach

I think I'll go along and take a look.


----------



## graemeforsyth

I should be free that day. Looking forward to coming along again.
Graeme


----------



## stevenebm

i should be there.need a few extra bits to complete my chemical guys kit


----------



## Grizzle

ross-1888 said:


> im curious as to who asked to pop this up. i spoke to david about possibly having a meet up near november. anyways no matter. Just a little bit of advice for this one mike. Make sure you have a plan for what going to happen and who is going to be putting on the demos


Offtt!!! The Bouncer has spoken :lol:


----------



## ross-1888

no not the bouncer jus the fact that the last meet was a bit of a **** take. everyone was waiting around for nearly an hour. and no one was asked to do any demos. just a heads up this time.

Why dont you do some demos then grizzle? are you not a "detailer" like the rest of them. and your a good friend of mikes


----------



## OCDMike

ross-1888 said:


> im curious as to who asked to pop this up. i spoke to david about possibly having a meet up near november. anyways no matter. Just a little bit of advice for this one mike. Make sure you have a plan for what going to happen and who is going to be putting on the demos


Plan... what plan... i couldn't plan a cup of tea... And even if i did, i'd probably spill it anyway lol

Kiddin..

If a plan is required, i'll discuss with Dave a 'Plan of Action'!

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

ross-1888 said:


> Why dont you do some demos then grizzle? are you not a "detailer" like the rest of them. and your a good friend of mikes


Nah not a "Detailer" just a Valeter ....or is that the same...hmm.

I havent been asked and also i'm to shy should have seen me at my wedding ffs :doublesho


----------



## Walesy.

May pop down for this if I aint working as it's only at the bottom of my road.


----------



## OCDMike

Grizzle said:


> Nah not a "Detailer" just a Valeter ....or is that the same...hmm.
> 
> I havent been asked and also i'm to shy should have seen me at my wedding ffs :doublesho


Cool,

Well, why don't you offer to do a little bit, you don't even have to speak if you wish... someone else can do the talking (i'll do it if required).

I'd like to see a demo on Glaze done, because until i bought it a couple of months ago, i didn't really know what i was missing. So i think it would be good to share this with other newBie's..

Sure everyone can chip in with a little demo.


----------



## Dave KG

It'd probably be a good thing, having some different folks on demos  ... 

Get other people's techniques on a machine polisher for example on show, as we all do it differently, and no way is technically "better" than the other, simply different  There's lots of folks who use machine polishers, be nice to see them in action too on a meet :thumb:


----------



## OCDMike

Dave KG said:


> It'd probably be a good thing, having some different folks on demos  ...
> 
> Get other people's techniques on a machine polisher for example on show, as we all do it differently, and no way is technically "better" than the other, simply different  There's lots of folks who use machine polishers, be nice to see them in action too on a meet :thumb:


I'd rather not shame myself personally...

I'm still keen to test out the SCOPE'ITH technique, but not sure if my shoulders could take the strain... :buffer:

ok, maybe a bit ahead of that, but not sure i could demo when my technique is still pretty basic!

I guess polishing doesn't have to be the only thing demo'd, it would be good to take a car and explain to a few the basics, i.e washing technique, as prevention is as important as protection in my book. :detailer:

Mike.


----------



## ross-1888

you need to get a horribley good demo car. something that can show up bard swirls etc and will be able to show the potential of what can be acheived.


----------



## OCDMike

Ok, mine has some hefty swirling on the roof... almost verging on scratches.

It shows up clearly under artificial lighting, otherwise you maybe wouldn't notice..

Its just a solid colour, so no clearcoats! lol


----------



## ross-1888

well mate? its you meet. you can use your car if you like lol


----------



## caledonia

OCDMike said:


> it would be good to take a car and explain to a few the basics, i.e washing technique, as prevention is as important as protection in my book. :detailer:
> 
> Mike.


I could not agree more. This is probably more important than polishing. Safe Washing is the key to maintaining and not inflicting more than is already there.
Ok Mike your the wash guy. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## OCDMike

Damn, talked myself right in to that one lol

Ok, well my car it is.

Be good to see a demo on a solid colour, as in the past it's tended to be metalic and clearcoats, although last time Gordon did have a go on Dave's Sierra.


----------



## amcfad

Could someone clarify when the meet is ? is it the 11th or the 18th just a tad confused, it comes with the age !


----------



## mkv

The 18th...for sure

Steve


----------



## M4D YN

i missed the last one,but i heard it was a bit of a mess up meet,is this one going to be any better ???????


----------



## Brabus Doc

Finally a Sunday meet :thumb:

I'll be there, I need to get the RS ready :detailer:


----------



## Grizzle

I'll pop along should be Nanolex'd out me **** lol


----------



## OCDMike

M4D YN said:


> i missed the last one,but i heard it was a bit of a mess up meet,is this one going to be any better ???????


Yes, if you are referring to the lack of an official schedule, then that was down to me.

That particular meet was intended to introduce quite a few newbies from RS Owners club and Vxr online to detailing.

Also, a lot of the newbies had a lot of questions to ask. The only request was to see swirl removal, which was demo'd.

I am no pro when it comes to demo's, which means I do rely on the willing of others to help put on the show.

I can certainly contribute by inviting people, finding out what demo's people want to see, and arrange which day it is to suit everyone.

However, I would appreciate any offers of help or volunteers to do demo's.

The aim this time is not only to have a polishing demo, but to show as many as possible other stages, including glaze, sealant, and even a mention of trim care.

I also wished to put more emphasis on the wash stage (more so for anyone new).

Does anyone wish to offer a small amount of time and expertise for any demo's?

Remember, it isn't my day, it's everyone elses, so every bit of help is appreciated.

If anyone wishes for anything in particular to happen on the day, please make suggestions.

Any thoughts are welcome.
:thumb:


----------



## swordjo

Might pop along to this, got a few things to sort out first though. Wouldn't be able to help with demo's though as i'm a bit shy when it comes to public performance (unless i'm behind a guitar and have a few drinks in me)


----------



## M4D YN

OCDMike said:


> Yes, if you are referring to the lack of an official schedule, then that was down to me.
> 
> That particular meet was intended to introduce quite a few newbies from RS Owners club and Vxr online to detailing.
> 
> Due to my car breaking down I arrived late.
> 
> I am no pro when it comes to demo's, which means I do rely on the willing of others to help put on the show.
> 
> I can certainly contribute by inviting people, finding out what demo's people want to see, and arrange which day it is to suit everyone.
> 
> However, I would appreciate any offers of help or volunteers to do demo's.
> 
> The aim this time is not only to have a polishing demo, but to show as many as possible other stages, including glaze, sealant, and even a mention of trim care.
> 
> I also wished to put more emphasis on the wash stage (more so for anyone new).
> 
> Does anyone wish to offer a small amount of time and expertise for any demo's?
> 
> Remember, it isn't my day, it's everyone elses, so every bit of help is appreciated.
> 
> :thumb:


i think you tried mate and most of the others i hear didn't bother,it wasn't meant as a negative and hope you didn't take it that way:thumb:

its like nearly every other meet i have went to,95% just want to do nothing and its hard to offer help too though,as most people like swordjo says are shy in the limelight


----------



## Grizzle

M4D YN said:


> as most people like swordjo says are shy in the limelight


+1


----------



## M4D YN

Grizzle said:


> +1


hey,a no you are ya jessie


----------



## Grizzle

M4D YN said:


> hey,a no you are ya jessie


Shut it GAY!


----------



## M4D YN

Grizzle said:


> Shut it GAY!


dont be like that :lol: you no you miss me,your just stubborn and dont want to spend the money on a phone call,cause you spend it all on that car or van now


----------



## OCDMike

I'm certainly not shy, but I'm also certainly no pro.

It's a tricky balance trying to keep everyone happy, the new people want to start at the begining, and the more advanced of us are sick of seeing the begining.

Unfortunately, you can't have something new every time we have a meet.

If anything, it's a chance to see those familiar faces, have a blether, buy a couple of bits and bobs, and try and take some advice away with you.

I can count on one hand how many of these meets I've been to, and as a newbie, I want to share what I have learned with others and introduce people (I.e from owners clubs) to detailing, but I would not ask anyone to rely on me to run the entire show.

I'm happy to set the ball rolling, but I'm not a skilled footballer.

So, I am relying on people to offer help, as sadly my magic wand is broken, so I can't make it an amazing day for all if everyone is standing with their arms folded waiting on a performance!

It's simply not my show, as much as I would love to perform.

I'll organise, but people need to contribute!

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

I dont think its a case of everyone wanting one person to do the whole meet  ... I've been involved in quite a few meets over the months and years on DW, up and down the country, and really enjoy getting stuck in and playing my part. No, I'm not shy  But the key to the most successful meets I have attended and been involved with has been a variety of members all pitching in offering a huge amount of knowledge.

There are a great many members who all offer professional detailing services all over Scotland, and variety is the spice of life. I fear folks may be getting bored of the same faces doing the demos and it would be nice to see some of Scotland's up and coming talent showing their skills and sharing their knowledge, along with the more established detailers too - really add a lot of info to the day, and anyone who is shy about doing demos, there's a buzz out of doing them that once you get started you certainly stop being shy


----------



## SXI

I'm fairly new here and to detailing but I do have a black car that I'd be willing to bring along if you want to demo on that?

Paints in OK nick but I've put a lot of miles into her so swirls an scratches are showing.

I dont have a machine polisher so it'd be nice to see how its done to maybe encourage me to getting into buying one and giving it a bash.


----------



## Spoony

You know I could have made the 11th! 18th might be no good to me as I'm up in Inverness working next week but I'll try my best to slink away from work early and make it down... I know the location so I won't get lost!


----------



## OCDMike

Spoony said:


> You know I could have made the 11th! 18th might be no good to me as I'm up in Inverness working next week but I'll try my best to slink away from work early and make it down... I know the location so I won't get lost!


You gotta be there 

I'm doing a demo on how to not polish :lol:


----------



## Will-S

Think most people would be keen to do some polishing, but don't want to do it on someone else's car in case the mess up.


----------



## M4D YN

Will-S said:


> Think most people would be keen to do some polishing, but don't want to do it on someone else's car in case the mess up.


are you going :speechles


----------



## OCDMike

Will-S said:


> Think most people would be keen to do some polishing, but don't want to do it on someone else's car in case the mess up.


:buffer:

I'm sure if you mention it to one of us on the day you can easily be catered for :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Woop, I think I might make this. If I make a move quick enough I reckon I'll be home Saturday (17th that is)! Happy days!


----------



## caledonia

Should be there in the morning.
But have a show n shine to judge later in the day.
So time is limited.
Sorry Mike.
Gordon.


----------



## -Ally-

I may attend if I get the chance. 

Solid red skoda for demos ???


----------



## caledonia

AllyRS said:


> I may attend if I get the chance.
> 
> Solid red skoda for demos ???


 Very brave man.


----------



## Spoony

caledonia said:


> I wish people would consult other. Prior.
> The unit is already booked that day.
> Sorry Mike.


I'm coming home tomorrow morning before trip back up tues, I might pop in on my way from Inverurie for a quick chat and to pick up a drying towel!


----------



## Will-S

M4D YN said:


> are you going :speechles


Definitely want to make this meet. Missed the last few as I have been busy with work commitments.


----------



## swordjo

I've got a party on the Saturday night, so I doubt i'll be in any fit state to drive to this the next day.


----------



## Will-S

swordjo said:


> I've got a party on the Saturday night, so I doubt i'll be in any fit state to drive to this the next day.


Anyone else in the Coatbridge area that can give you a lift?


----------



## swordjo

Will-S said:


> Anyone else in the Coatbridge area that can give you a lift?


Will probably not be in a fit state to walk/stand either :lol:

I'll pop along if I decide to stay off the booze.


----------



## Will-S

swordjo said:


> I'll pop along if I decide to stay off the booze.


If you're anything like me, then that will be a NO:lol:


----------



## -Ally-

caledonia said:


> Very brave man.


Only joking mate, although Im not sure it could get much worse,its swirl-tastic and not been washed for weeks, doing 450+miles per week 

Really needs to come for some TLC with you guys.


----------



## caledonia

You know the number Ally and always welcome.
But spaces are filling up fast at present.
Look forward to seeing you again if at the meet.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG

Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to attend as non-detailing commitments have come up for me on the Sunday morning. Have a good day though guys


----------



## OCDMike

Dave KG said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to attend as non-detailing commitments have come up for me on the Sunday morning. Have a good day though guys


Thats sad to hear, hopefully you can make future days we plan :thumb:

Here is a quick note of how we intend the day to go, though this is just so people know what to expect:

Washing Technique:

- Snow Foam application
- 2 bucket method
- Use of washmitt's
- Wheel Cleaning
- Drying (using blower and towel)

Claying demonstration.

Polishing techniques:

- By hand
- By machine (orbital and rotary)

Glaze (why and how to use this)

Sealant and Wax demonstration.

Trim and Tyre Gel Demo

Metal Polishing Demonstration

At the end, there will be an opportunity to ask questions.

If you think anything has been missed, let me know and we'll try our best to cater for your wishes!

Mike


----------



## Leodhasach

Leodhasach said:


> I think I'll go along and take a look.


Can't make it after all, I'll be battering down the A9 that day to get to Glasgow after having this week off college.


----------



## Mirror Image

Ill most likely make an appearance and ill bring the van so people can try out the products etc that i use.

M.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Any chance we can get an autosmart van out at some point during the meet?

No idea who the local rep is tho.


----------



## dunfyguy

might pop along to this, got mate coming up from preston for the weekend, and if we dont end up at crail we will pop along to this meet and say ello!


----------



## Grizzle

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Any chance we can get an autosmart van out at some point during the meet?
> 
> No idea who the local rep is tho.


If i've got time over the next few days and inbetween applying Nanolex to the fleet  i'll get in touch with AS


----------



## Mirror Image

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Any chance we can get an autosmart van out at some point during the meet?
> 
> No idea who the local rep is tho.


Ill try and get that sorted if he's availible.

local rep is dougie borland


----------



## Mirror Image

silly me, read the date wrong, ive missed it.


----------



## ross-1888

sorry guys the local rep isnt dougie borland its colin murray.
as he is my rep and im hamilton.


----------



## Grizzle

Just spoke to David there was a problem with Colin Murray the last time as he failed to turn up and refused to answer any calls but Dougie wouldnt be allowed into another owners area sadly.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Mirror Image said:


> silly me, read the date wrong, ive missed it.


no you havent, the title says the 11th - the meets been changed to the 18th


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Grizzle said:


> Just spoke to David there was a problem with Colin Murray the last time as he failed to turn up and refused to answer any calls but Dougie wouldnt be allowed into another owners area sadly.


Was it Glenn Soden over at Hillington?

Thats a shame as if they did turn up then they'd probably make a few bob.

I say we sneak Dougie in and tell nobody :lol::lol:


----------



## M4D YN

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Was it Glenn Soden over at Hillington?
> 
> Thats a shame as if they did turn up then they'd probably make a few bob.
> 
> I say we sneak Dougie in and tell nobody :lol::lol:


great idea mate ^^  no 1 would see him


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

You sure Dave hasn't gagged him and hide him in the boot so we all buy chemical guys stuff?

:lol::lol:

It's my birthday on Sunday but i'll put in an appearance (providing i'm not over the limit from the Sat night )


----------



## ross-1888

yeah the last time colin murray couldnt make it not because he just didnt want to come it was his daughters birthday the day of the meet. ill drop him a call in the morning and arrange for him to be there on sunday ill post up tomorrow confirming this.

so mirror image can make it after all

Mirror image? do you fancy doing a demo showing us how you used your polisher at 3000rpm like you did on that volkswagon golf?


----------



## swordjo

Get a mod to change the title and a few more people my pop along, may think they have missed it!


----------



## S-X-I

Is anyone actually attending?

Usually when arranging a meet you get a list of names together to make sure people actually turn up. 

E.g,

1.
2.
3.
4.
..........


----------



## mkv

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Any chance we can get an autosmart van out at some point during the meet?
> 
> No idea who the local rep is tho.


I would doubt it. Its difficult enough to get hold of AS rep, even when you want to place an order.....I waited a week for him to call me back and now hes says it will be a month till I can get my order!


----------



## Grizzle

S-X-I said:


> Is anyone actually attending?


Not me dinner at the old dears on Sunday is sooo much more appealing :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Grizzle said:


> Not me dinner at the old dears on Sunday is sooo much more appealing :thumb:


Work for me so its a no go too.

Plus the car will just be out the bodyshop so I probably won't have a chance to wash it.


----------



## stevenebm

il be there in the focus rs.need to buy a few more things aswell


----------



## stevenebm

S-X-I said:


> Is anyone actually attending?
> 
> Usually when arranging a meet you get a list of names together to make sure people actually turn up.
> 
> E.g,
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ..........


yes who is going as im defo wana head over but not if its all talk??


----------



## ross-1888

ill be there


----------



## ross-1888

its not all talk mate there is going to be demos and stuff. not just a **** take this time. i have a few guys coming from edinburgh and a few from hamilton. it will be a busy day


----------



## M4D YN

its always the same with the scottish meets :tumbleweed:


----------



## S-X-I

M4D YN said:


> its always the same with the scottish meets :tumbleweed:


Depends who organises them lol

P.S. Not a dig at the OP


----------



## Grizzle

Its also what you make of it.


----------



## M4D YN

S-X-I said:


> Depends who organises them lol
> 
> P.S. Not a dig at the OP


true fella,all i know is i try and make everyone and there's only been 1 or 2 i think av missed,if that :thumb: same as you,your just about there every time too,cant miss that car of yours


----------



## S-X-I

M4D YN said:


> true fella,all i know is i try and make everyone and there's only been 1 or 2 i think av missed,if that :thumb: same as you,your just about there every time too,cant miss that car of yours


I know what you mean lol

I've not been to the last few because of work, need to try at attend some more.

What happened to the so called 'Regional Organisers' that they assigned to each region?


----------



## M4D YN

S-X-I said:


> I know what you mean lol
> 
> I've not been to the last few because of work, need to try at attend some more.
> 
> What happened to the so called 'Regional Organisers' that they assigned to each region?


i see where your coming from,but i am self employed :thumb:

i really dont no whats went wrong with that type of thing,but it looks like i might offer in that role :speechles


----------



## Grizzle

S-X-I said:


> What happened to the so called 'Regional Organisers' that they assigned to each region?


Your guess is as good as mine mate


----------



## caledonia

dont tell me you dont know who he is???
He has already post and notified people he will not be attending due to other commitments. :lol:


----------



## Dave KG

caledonia said:


> dont tell me you dont know who he is???
> He has already post and notified people he will not be attending due to other commitments. :lol:


Who me?

I recal I was a regional organiser some time ago, you'll note that is no longer under my username and has not been for some time  If I had the time to organise meets I would, but not in the final years of my PhD with the other work commitments I have  Happy to help out with demos when I can, but this Sunday I am doing IAM driving with my associate who's nearing his test, so cannot be at the meet.

I've said before though, there are lots of people around who can handle a polisher, many around who claim to be very good at it so there are lots of options for that demo alone, as well as all the others. Be nice to see a new set of faces doing the demos


----------



## caledonia

Time and time again its the same faces doing the same thing.
Well its time for the other members on the forum to step up to the plate and carry this one forward.

Why should it be the same people all the time. Everyone else on here has the same knowledge as the next. So if this is to work then people will just have to stand up for themselves and make the meet a success.


----------



## caledonia

Snap.


----------



## swordjo

caledonia said:


> Snap.


Thats a lumberjack numberwang :lol:


----------



## stevenebm

well i shall see yous all there then


----------



## caledonia

Steven said:


> well i shall see yous all there then


 You will Steve but only for a few hours in the morning. :thumb:
I have to be else where in the afternoon.


----------



## Dave KG

Perhaps, as SXI suggests above, a list of those attending or at least intending to attend is created so folk get an idea of what attendence to expect.

OCD Mike has posted up the list of demos that are happening, so there will be stuff for folk to see by the looks of things, it looks like quite a full program - certainly doesn't look to be "all talk", it looks like it will be a lot of action on the day, and ideal for anyone who is looking to learn a little bit more about the aspects of detailing. Perhaps even folk here with more experience can get involved, and "show off" a little bit, share their tips - dont by shy about that, even the more seasoned detailers do well to listen to folk as you never know what you may learn and from who. Anyone who thinks they are above listening to others' techniques and methods need their egos popped and brought back down to earth as there's lots that can be picked up by all levels of experience at a meet


----------



## stevenebm

caledonia said:


> You will Steve but only for a few hours in the morning. :thumb:
> I have to be else where in the afternoon.


no problem mate.il just be staying for a few hours,grabbing a good few products and heading home as ive gota be places in the afternoon:driver:


----------



## Grizzle

caledonia said:


> Time and time again its the same faces doing the same thing.
> Well its time for the other members on the forum to step up to the plate and carry this one forward.
> 
> Why should it be the same people all the time. Everyone else on here has the same knowledge as the next. So if this is to work then people will just have to stand up for themselves and make the meet a success.


Hold on Gordon you have only been on the forum a year, your making out as if you a long term veteran lol. Easy up Tiger.. Grrrrrr :lol:


----------



## Dave KG

In terms of useful input to the forum and at meets, Gordon does come across as a veteran. There's a lot more to it than simply length of membership, after all, especially given the dedication of some members on this site :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Grizzle said:


> Hold on Gordon you have only been on the forum a year, your making out as if you a long term veteran lol. Easy up Tiger.. Grrrrrr :lol:


Agreed.
But in that short time I have attended every meet put on more demos and helped more than most of the people doing the moaning on this thread. It is going no where. :wall:
Mike is doing his best to pull this off and what help is he getting from members??
Not much. How can this be a success without members participation. That's the whole idea of a community forum.
I had the same problems with the meet I organised in May. Everyone wished to attend, put forward suggestion and the like, but don't ask me to do anything. Then you get the comments that. People don't wish to travel and there be nothing on show. Long term members as well as newer members have all something to show and learn. But like every other walks of life its someone else's problem. Not theres.
Well I have said my piece. If I have upset people then so what. It needs to be said. 
Far to may people just sit on the shelf or cant be @rsed.
There are a lot of skilled people on DW. One way or another so let them carry this forward and help Mike out.
:thumb:


----------



## OCDMike

These are valid point, and i think this is positive, not negative, and just needs to be brought out into the open.

I have no expectations of anybody who attends, yet everyone has high expectations of me, which i accept as i'm organising this.

Some have contributed, and i thank these people.

I'm not going to preach anyone, but this is a free event, so nobody really has anything to gain, other than someone elses knowledge or advice.

As i said before, everyone expects a performance, yet few want to take part.

I think for future events we'll be encouraging people to take part a lot more than we do now.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

I think it's important to note that nobody is forced into organising these events and they choose to do so off their own back. Therefore I don't think it's necessarily fair to accuse those who simply attend of not doing enough. If you don't want to organise a meet then don't.

On the other hand if you do organise things then people who say they would attend SHOULD attend otherwise it is a waste of time. 

Usually some meets are organised by the owner of the unit with the added incentive of some sales on the day.


----------



## OCDMike

Glasgow_Gio said:


> I think it's important to note that nobody is forced into organising these events and they choose to do so off their own back. Therefore I don't think it's necessarily fair to accuse those who simply attend of not doing enough. If you don't want to organise a meet then don't.
> 
> On the other hand if you do organise things then people who say they would attend SHOULD attend otherwise it is a waste of time.
> 
> Usually some meets are organised by the owner of the unit with the added incentive of some sales on the day.


This is all true, but when people say they don't want to help out, then say the day was rubbish, its kind of a slap in the face.

I do not expect anyone to do anything, but the fact is this day is for ALL OF US, yet FEW OF US are the one's trying to put on the show make it a good time.

Yes, the conversation is good, and everyone does that, but when there is little more to watch than another demo on polishing, why are people not pitching in to help.

As said before, this is a community, and if you turn up to an event, is it too much to ask some folk to try to help out.

I'm doing it, and i've got nothing to gain out it??? But is that why others aren't?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

OCDMike said:


> *This is all true, but when people say they don't want to help out, then say the day was rubbish, its kind of a slap in the face.
> *
> I do not expect anyone to do anything, but the fact is this day is for ALL OF US, yet FEW OF US are the one's trying to put on the show make it a good time.
> 
> Yes, the conversation is good, and everyone does that, but when there is little more to watch than another demo on polishing, why are people not pitching in to help.
> 
> As said before, this is a community, and if you turn up to an event, is it too much to ask some folk to try to help out.
> 
> I'm doing it, and i've got nothing to gain out it??? But is that why others aren't?


Totally agree with that. If you don't help then you have no right to moan about it.

The meets i've been to have always been well enough planned out imo.


----------



## OCDMike

Anyways, this one is gonna be a good one...

And if not, then suggestions please


----------



## ChuckH

dunfyguy said:


> might pop along to this, got mate coming up from preston for the weekend, and if we dont end up at crail we will pop along to this meet and say ello!


Mate Whats on at Crail this weekend ??


----------



## OCDMike

ChuckH said:


> Mate Whats on at Crail this weekend ??


Speed Sunday... or whatever its called.


----------



## stuart1164

I will be along.

I will help out where required.

I specialise in switching on a buffer although watch out I sometimes forget I last had it on speed 6 and the pad goes into orbit :lol:

Any demo I do could be on a spot the deliberate mistake basis, where the audience will cataloge the errors made.

Well that covers my @rse there:buffer:

Believe me anything I do will be a laugh, hopefuly in the comical sense but I do get nervous when I'm being observed 

See you all there 

Stuart :wave:


----------



## OCDMike

stuart1164 said:


> I will be along.
> 
> I will help out where required.
> 
> I specialise in switching on a buffer although watch out I sometimes forget I last had it on speed 6 and the pad goes into orbit :lol:
> 
> Any demo I do could be on a spot the deliberate mistake basis, where the audience will cataloge the errors made.
> 
> Well that covers my @rse there:buffer:
> 
> Believe me anything I do will be a laugh, hopefuly in the comical sense but I do get nervous when I'm being observed
> 
> See you all there
> 
> Stuart :wave:


Its cool, its my car thats the demo car.

So, if you damage it, you can join the pad in orbit :thumb:

:lol:

But seriously, any help is appreciated!


----------



## Agar

I'll be along with stevenebm - looking forward to attending my first meet!


----------



## VixMix

I'm not quite getting what all the fuss is about. I always took these meets as an excuse for a bunch of like-minded individuals getting together to talk about something not very many others understand/are interested in/are knowledgeable about. Besides, I've always known that if there is something I want to know - someone will be willing to demonstrate!

I was at the last meet and I got from it: A talk all the Chemical Guys products and their benefits (handy as order over t'internet can be a hit/miss affair); a shot of Gordon's very nice new Festool (I covet it ); a demo on "double zenith" or whatever it's called (can't remember a term being coined for the technique); a practice at said technique; a look at some very lovely Fordies and a couple of bottles of Glossworkz - hot off the press as it were!

All in all a very good meet and certainly plenty available to see and do. Maybe you just had to be a little more interactive to get the most out of it.

I'm just sorry the Labbies missed it. They were gutted at missing your demo Gordon  you know they love to watch you work!


ANYHOO - I am known for just turning up at these things, but I won't on Sunday coz I'm working (boo hiss) otherwise I would certainly be there to offer support (and spend money).


----------



## Mirror Image

As i stated before i will attend and will be prepared to show rotary demos but i wont be there all day. My van is kitted out for my weekly work which is 80& valeting and 20% detailing. I prefer detailing but it is a niche market so my van dispays my daily product ranger which excludes my swissvax best of show as i only use that when specically requested.

Many thanks
Mark Grimley
Mirror Image Valeting


----------



## Jordan

hopefully will be along to the next one, have my driving test on tuesday, and the old man is away, so cant make it up tommorow


----------



## M4D YN

hopefully get a good turn out :thumb::thumb: and nice weather


----------



## Spoony

Guess I've missed the boat. Literally just woke up!


----------



## stevenebm

i had to leave early but picked up some good tips and bought even more stuff.thinking about investing in a good machine polisher after seeing it demo'd.thanks again folks.


----------



## Agar

Just in the door too - was a good meet, and I learnt some good tips whilst I was there. Many thanks for everyone's advice, and thanks Steven for the lift!


----------



## M.M

Did anyone get any pics?


----------



## Spoony

I'm fairly gutted I missed it actually, plus I wanted to buy a few things off Dave.


----------



## ross-1888

yeah the camera is loaded. ill post up later in a new thread


----------



## graemeforsyth

I'm pretty gutted I missed it as well. Had a bit of an emergency at work and couldn't make it.


----------



## Walesy.

I was going to walk down but had to go to Burntisland to get my mother. Next time though.


----------



## ross-1888

we might try and organise another sort of mini meet for november.


----------



## M.M

ross-1888 said:


> yeah the camera is loaded. ill post up later in a new thread


nice one mate
i wanted to go but im working away


----------



## stuart1164

Very good meet :wave:

Most attending had a go with the rotary and my pad stayed on the whole time.....result :buffer:

It was my first time doing any sort of correction with a rotary and I felt good with it not the kind of we are together kind of good :lol: but compared to my DA it felt smoother.

What I have to look out for is what Ross pointed out......the edges, admiring the effect of the resulting buffing but taking my mind off the edges especially at the bottom edge :doublesho

Plus when buffing after the initial min or so I'm sure my buffer was possessed as it wanted to take me to the dark side :doublesho, but I persuaded it to go my way and gided it nicely to the light

Therefore if you have a buffer that is acting strangly I'm the guy :wave:

All thats left to do is get confident with the Rotary as it's completely different from the DA but more effective.

Thanks to all for today and hope another meet is in November.

Stuart :thumb:


----------



## M.M

im just waiting to see ross's pics to see what i missed


----------



## caledonia

Nice to see a few new faces there too as well as the older hands.
Sorry I could not say longer, but unfortunate had other plans.
Maybe the next time. I can manage the full day.
But big thanks to Mike and Ross. You managed to turn it round lads and worth the effort.

Gordon.


----------



## ross-1888

Cheers gordon and thanks for putting on that demo today mate.


----------



## rs200boy

good day and even got myself some new products 

cheers folks


----------



## badly_dubbed

good day if a bit cold!

managed to rob a fleece though so not all bad!


----------



## amcfad

Work stopped play :wall: definately the next one.


----------

